# carrage supplys



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Michael, are you dyslexic? Your link doesn't work, probably because carriage isn't spelled correctly.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*to speedy*

sorry about that im only human well i did not graduate from school and ill be blunt my grammer and spelling is *&?><>?*^ thats puting it politeley as i did not graduate from school i obsconded.
may be i am but well i should be dead as i was road kill no joke hit and run so my head mite be on the blink (brain ) but im afraid thats me im still here sorry about the spelling many thanks.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, somebody needs to read the *Conscientious Etiquette Policy* under the forum rules


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

michaelvanessa said:


> sorry about that im only human well i did not graduate from school and ill be blunt my grammer and spelling is *&?><>?*^ thats puting it politeley as i did not graduate from school i obsconded.
> may be i am but well i should be dead as i was road kill no joke hit and run so my head mite be on the blink (brain ) but im afraid thats me im still here sorry about the spelling many thanks.


No appoligize nedded here MV. We figred out what yuo weere talkng about!! I love your pasts and like to heer whatever yuo have to say!!!:lol:


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*thank you*

howdy miss clayton and thanks i hope this site is ok for every one and ill keep you up dated as best as i can so hang in there if you want private message me and ill send an e mail adress so you can have pictures first hand and many thanks and happy driveing.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

michaelvanessa said:


> howdy miss clayton and thanks i hope this site is ok for every one and ill keep you up dated as best as i can so hang in there if you want private message me and ill send an e mail adress so you can have pictures first hand and many thanks and happy driveing.


 Don't feel bad Miss Clayton can't spell either. Your in good company :lol:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

..uh...don't we have PM's for comments like that?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing supplys*

many thanks i hope this is usefull for you all in the driveing side of the forum and thanks for your kind words many thanks.
im waiting on parts at the moment to finish the prodject and have pictures to vew so hopefully thay will be here soon and ill post them in my albums many thanks.


----------

